# ثمانية انواع من الرجــــال تكرههم المرأة



## †gomana† (14 يونيو 2006)

*ثمانية انواع من الرجــــال تكرههم المرأة*

*ثمانية أنواع من الرجال تكرههم المرأة 


هذه هي القائمة الذهبية لأسوأ الرجال الذين تقابلهم المرأة في حياتها وربما في خطوبتها وتنفر منهم سريعا قبل الزواج:*​


 
*في حاجة دائمة لكل شيء *

*وهو الرجل الذي لا يثق في نفسه ودائما ما يحتاج الثقة والخبرة والحب والصداقة وغير قادر على إعطاء المرأة أي شيء ولا يؤثر في شخصيتها ويكون سلبي إلى أبعد الحدود وشخصية لم تنضج بعد حيث لا يستطيع أن يقود مسيرة الحياة ولا أن يتخذ أي قرار. *​


 
الذي تتوقع تصرفاته دائما ​:smil8: 


*كثير من الرجال يمكن توقع تصرفاتهم، فقبل عيد ميلادها تكون المرأة عارفة إنه هيجيبلها برفان لأنه ميعرفش يجيب حاجة تانية، وكمان عارفة هيوديها فين، عشان هو ميعرفش غير مكانين عُمي في البلد كلها، وهذا الرجل يصيب المرأة بالملل ويحرمها من الشعور بالدهشة والمفاجأة. *


الذي يتسلط دون داعي 

*وهو الرجل الذي يريد أن يفرض رأيه بدون أي داعي ويرفض للمرأة تصرفات عديدة سليمة ولكنه يفعل ذلك بغرض لإثبات الرجولة ليس أكثر، وهذا الرجل تعاني منه المرأة ولا تحترمه لأنه لا يحترم عقلها ويتعامل بغطرسة شديدة. *​

 
الذي يتعامل معها بفظاظة ​:11azy: 

*

وهو الرجل الذي لا يضع مشاعر شريكته في الاعتبار حيث يمكنك أن تجده يبحلق في الفتيات في مكان عام أو يتحدث بصوت عالي يحرج شريكته أو يغازل مضيفة المطعم بشكل صريح، وهذا الرجل لا يتسم بالجنتلة ولا تتشرف المرأة بالظهور معه أمام الآخرين. ​*



الذي يخاف على القرش 
*
وهذا الرجل لا داعي لشرح تصرفاته فكل الناس تكرهه، النساء والرجال. *​


 
الذي يشك في الجميع وفي نفسه ​:t30: 


*وهو رجل عادة ما يتفلسف ويستنتج أمور خاطئة من معطيات لا وجود لها، ويتخذ قراراته بناء على هذه الاستنتاجات مما يعرض شريكته للظلم نظرا لشكه في كل شيء وتفسيره للأمور بطريقة خاطئة تجعله في تفكير دائم في أشياء سوداء وأفكار سلبية. *​

 
الذي يثق بنفسه لا في شريكته ​:smil8: 


*الرجل الواثق من نفسه ترغبه أي امرأة، ولكن أن يثق في نفسه بعيدا عنها وبعيدا عن حبهما فهنا لا يستحق مشاعرها الجميلة، فهو يفتخر بأنه شخص متميز على طول الخط، ولا يقل لشريكته أنه متميز بسبب حبها له وإن سعادته هذه نابعة من استقراره العاطفي بسبب ارتباطة بملكة متوجة على عرش النساء. *​

 
الرجل الذي يكره الزواج ​ld: 


*أحلى كلام تنصت له المرأة وتفضل أن تسمعه لساعات طويلة هو الكلام عن الزواج والمستقبل والأولاد، ولكن هناك نوع من الرجال يدخل مرحلة الخطوبة أو قصة حب غرامية وهو يريد الترويش والتهييس فقط، ولا يتحدث عن مثل هذه الأمور، بل يؤكد أنه يكره حياة الالتزام والاستقرار، وهذا الرجل تخاف المرأة من الاعتماد عليه.*​عايزين نشوف الآراء يا حلوين​


----------



## ميرنا (14 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا يا جيجى عقدتونا منجلكمش فى حاجه وحشه وبطلنا مش نوين نتجوز اصلن دانتو تعقدو بلد *


----------



## †gomana† (14 يونيو 2006)

*ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى انا كمان اتعقدت من الرجالة وعيشتهم*
*كفاية موضوعات ميريت ورامى خلااااااااااااااااص اكتفيت مووووت*

*ميرسيه يا عسل على مرورك*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (14 يونيو 2006)

*ايوه كده يا جيجى*
*كان نفسى اشوف الموضوع ده من زماااااااااااااان*
*انتى اللى حققتيلى امنيتى*
*بس اظن انهم اكتر من 8 انواع....ولا ايه رأيك؟؟*


*ميرسى يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## †gomana† (14 يونيو 2006)

*اه فى كتير الحقيقة وممكن احنا نألفهم *
*دول رجالة يا ماما يعنى هوا هوا*
*هههههههههههه*

*انا نزلتلك المضوع ده مخصوص عشانك يا ناردو*

*ربنا معاكى وميرسيه ع مرورك*


----------



## Coptic Man (15 يونيو 2006)

*هههههههههههههههه

مفيش ولا دكر هوب ناحية الموضوع 

مش تخافوا يارجالة تعالوا ورايا بس وسعوا ليا طريق في النص علشان اجري

ايه يا جيجي معقول فيه رجالة كده 

لالالا احنا مش في الدنيا ولا ايه مفيش راجل في الصفات السيئة دي مجمعة بالذات اول واحد*


----------



## †gomana† (15 يونيو 2006)

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااراجل قول غير كدة*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*مش عاجباك يا موننا*


----------



## Coptic Man (15 يونيو 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> *ياااااااااااااااااااااااراجل قول غير كدة*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *مش عاجباك يا موننا*



*هو انا اقدر مش يعجبني :giveup: *


----------



## †gomana† (15 يونيو 2006)

*ايوة كدة اسحب كلامك*

*رجالة ماتجيش غير بالعين الحمرا*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## hany (16 يونيو 2006)

*8 انواع من الرجال تكرهم المرأة*

*ردك سريع يا جومانة على رامى بس هى مش حرب بين ادم وحواء...................ولا تتعقدى من الجواز يا ميرنا المهم اختارى صح وابعدى عن ال 11بتوع رامى تعيشى صح    المهم موضوعك هادف يا جومانة وهو ايضا مراة لكل رجل ليصلح ما بداخلة..........عندى اضافة ان الرجل لابد ان يكون رجل الازمات فاى مشكلة مهما كانت صعبةهو المسؤل الاول عن حلها بالاضافة ان الحياة الاسرية مشاركة بين الرجل والمرأةويجب ان يتخللها التعاون والحب فى كل شىء حتى الاعمال المنزلية اظن فهمنى.........................................وربنا يباركم فى اختياركموانا معاكم فى اى حاجة:wub: .. *


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (16 يونيو 2006)

*بصى يا جيجى تسمحيلى اضم شوية انواع تانية على موضوعك ..*

*ابن "ماما" المدلل :*

*صفاته *
رقيق ولطيف وناعم بعض الشيء ربما يكون لديه "كرش" صغير من أكل "ماما" 
يقضي معظم وقت فراغه في البيت . … الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية أنه لا يرفض شئ حاضر على طول معك ….. وأنه يحب مشاهدة برامج المرأة و"طبق اليوم" معك وأنه مطيع جدا ومسالم . …. الشيء المرعب ….. أنه سبق وشاهد كل هذه الحلقات. … علامة الخطر …. يقول إنك أنت الفتاة التي كانت تحلم بها والدته طوال عمرها لتكون زوجة … لابنها ويعرفك عليها في أول لقاء بينكما. ….. وأيضا لا يفعل شئ لنفسه أو لك إلا لما يشاور ماما أولا ….. لكي تتخلصي منه ….. اعترفي له أنك تفضلين الرجل يقود حياته بنفسه والذي ينتقي ملابسه بنفسه ولا يعتمد علي ذوق ماما "البلدي". 

* مدمن الرياضة :* 

*صفاته* 
قوي البنيان، جريء . .. علي استعداد دائم للعب مباراة كرة قدم للتسلية…. يفضل الملابس الرياضية. … الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية مظهره الذي يوحي بالقوة، وهذه الحيوية الشديدة التي يتمتع بها ….. الشيء المرعب …. أنه يقضي معظم وقته في صالة الألعاب الرياضية حيث يبني هذه العضلات وبقية الوقت أمام المرآة يختبر صلابتها! …. وكل تصرفاته فى حل مشاكله يكون باستخدام القوة حتى معك أنت …. علامة الخطر … أول مرة يدعوك للعشاء بالخارج سيختار مكانا به شاشة عملاقة لا تعرض سوي قنوات الرياضة المتخصصة وكل حوارته معك عن القوة والرياضة فقط … لكي تتخلصي منه …. اعرفي فريق الكرة الذي يشجعه وادعي أنك من أكبر مشجعي الفريق المنافس. … وأنك تهوي شغل البيت ولا تحبين الرياضة إطلاقا وأخرك الفرجة على مباريات الكوره الشراب ولعب البليى بدلا من المصارعة . 


 *خبير الموضة :*

*صفاته 
*أنيق جداً، واثق من نفسه… يعرف آخر صيحات الموضة ومعلوماته في هذا المجال … تفوق معلوماتك. …. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية … ملابسه سواء كانت "كاجوال" أو رسمية تحمل دائما توقيع بيت أزياء شهير .. ألوانه متناسقة…. يهتم جدا بالإكسسوار وباختصار رجل مبهر. .. الشيء المرعب أن دولاب ملابسه سيجعل دولابك أنت يبدو فقيراً ويرثي له! … لاهتمامه الشديد بنفسه فقط …علامة الخطر … يفضل "الشوبنج" علي قضاء اليوم معك وعندما يراك لا يكف عن إعطائك النصائح فى مظهرك عن مدح شئ فيك شخصيا … والعناوين اللازمة لتصحيح مظهرك … 
لكي تتخلصي منه يكفي سؤال بريء: من هو موسكينو هذا؟ …. أو هناك طريقة أخرى أكثر فاعليه وهى أن ترتدى له ملابس عادية بسيطة يكرهها وأن تصرى على عدم وضع زينه لك أو مكياج أبدا ….. وسوف يهرب منك هو على طول بلا فصال …


*محب النساء :*

*صفاته* 
سواء كان غاية في الوسامة أو كان رجلا عاديا .. .. هناك شيء في هذا الرجل … يجعلك تلتفتين إليه… . فهو يعامل النساء كأنهن من ماس… لأنه يحبهن جميعهن جداً ….. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية …. يعرف كيف يجامل وكيف يقول كلاما يمس الوتر الحساس في القلب… . يعرف كيف يلعب بالكلام جيدا ويجيد الخداع مع النساء … الشيء المرعب … إنه يستخدم نفس الأسلوب مع كل النساء. .. ويعتبرك أنت مجرد مغامرة من مغامراته الشيقة ولن يمنحك حبا حقيقيا أبدا مهما فعلت أنتى معه … .. علامة الخطر … يناديك باسم فتاة أخري أثناء حديث عاطفي…. أو تجدى دوما كلامه معك لا يتغير كله مدح فيك …. وفى أشياء غير موجودة لديك ويعطيك دوما مجاملات فارغة لا معنى لها ولا قيمة …… لكي تتخلصي منه … أخبريه أن والدك بطل في الرماية وأنه يريد أن يتعرف عليه فوراً ! … ليتمرن فيه .. أو حاولى عمل مواجهه بينه وبين احدى نسائه التى لعب معهم من قبل لعبته .


*الخيالي :* 

*صفاته *
هادئ …. قليل الكلام …… صوت خافت وحديثه بطيء قد لا تلاحظين وجوده وسط أي تجمع….. 
الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية … شيء غامض يلفه ويثير فضولك فتحاولين اكتشافه وتغريك رقته وابتسامته الودودة. ….. الشيء المرعب ….. إنه يتعامل مع الناس حسب الصورة التي رسمها في خياله وليس حسب شخصياتهم الحقيقية….. وطموحه خيالي وغالباً لا يسعى لتحقيقه… ولا يعيش الواقع أبدا كل أفكاره أحلام فى أحلام ودوما ينتقد الحياة …. علامة الخطر يختفي عادة وقت الغروب ليتأمل الشمس ويعود وعلي وجهه علامات الكآبة…. أو يسرح كثيرا وهو معك فى أرض الخيال بعيدا عن الواقع …. ولا يستطيع أن يعطيك حلا أو حسما حقيقيا فعالا فى أمر ما … ولا يعتمد عليه أبدا فى شئ مهم … لكي تتخلصي منه أخبريه أنك من هواة مشاهدة أفلام الحركة"الأكشن" وأن رياضتك المفضلة هي المصارعة الحرة…. وأنك لا تحلمين فى نومك أبدا …. والقصص المفضلة لديك هى القصص الواقعية الحزينة … وأنك تريدين حياة واقعية لا أحلاما فى الخيال لا تجلب مالا ولا تفتح بيتا . 


*مدمن العمل :* 

صفاته 
رجل أعمال بمعني الكلمة : ذكي. طموح. أنيق و"غير متاح" طوال الوقت …. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. رجل جذاب وناجح ومشهور ومعروف وسمعته جيدة ماذا تريدين أكثر من ذلك ؟ 
الشيء المرعب ….. راجعي عبارة "غير متاح" ضمن صفاته وفكري في معانيها المتعددة وتأثيرها علي حياتك في المستقبل …. لأنك لن تجديه معك طوال الوقت عمله أهم منك ومن شئونك ….
علامة الخطر .. تكتشفين فجأة أن سكرتيرته أصبحت صديقتك المقربة لأنها هي الوحيدة .. "المتاحة" "دائما" عندما تطلبينه في المكتب. .. لكي تتخلصي منه أخبريه أنك علي استعداد لقضاء عدة ساعات معه في مكتبه كل يوم طالما أنه لا يملك وقتا لرؤيتك ونفذي الاقتراح … وأخبريه أنك سوف تكونين سكرتيرته أيضا والبواب بتاع الشركة وثقتى تماما أنك لن تريه بعد ذلك … 

*-------------------- *
*منقووووووووول*

*دى تكملة بسيطة على موضوعك يا جيجى ..*
*عشان ممش معقول يبقوا 8 انواع بس ..*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (16 يونيو 2006)

*خليها علي الله يا جيجي *

*انا هنزل 1000 مرأة لا يحبها الرجال *

*وسع قاهر النساء قادممممممممممممممممم (ربنا يستر)*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (16 يونيو 2006)

*حرام عليكي يا ناردين و انا اللي بقول انك هتنصفينا *


----------



## †gomana† (16 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسيه على ردك الجميل يا هانى*
*ربنا معاك*


----------



## †gomana† (16 يونيو 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*عسل اوى اوى يا ناردو*
*حلوين اوى التكملة دى*
*ربنا يخليكى*


----------



## †gomana† (16 يونيو 2006)

*ايه يا مينا زعلان ليه كدة*
*دى ناردو عسل اوى *
*ومفيش حرب يابنى بين ابوك آدم وستك حواء*

*دول عسولين مع بعض اطلع انت منها*

*هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (16 يونيو 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> *اطلع انت منها*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههه*


 

*شفت اهى قالتلك اطلع منها ...*
*اطلع منها بقى :t31: *


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يونيو 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> *ايوة كدة اسحب كلامك*
> 
> *رجالة ماتجيش غير بالعين الحمرا*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



*انا باجي بالعين الخضراء بس :smil15: 

:new6: *


----------



## †gomana† (16 يونيو 2006)

*عسل يا ناردو *
*الرجالة دى اوووووووووووف عليهم*


----------



## ميرنا (16 يونيو 2006)

*دانتو مخلتوش واحد منغير عيب 

وعيوبكم انتو بقا مقولتهاش ليه *


----------



## †gomana† (16 يونيو 2006)

*ايه يا مينا يا عسل انت بتيجى بالعين الخضرا حاضر*
*هاخلى ميرنا تجيبهالك*


----------



## †gomana† (16 يونيو 2006)

*عيوب ايه يا ميرنا؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ><)))))*> (16 يونيو 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> *عسل يا ناردو *
> *الرجالة دى اوووووووووووف عليهم*



:new6: :new6:


----------



## ميرنا (16 يونيو 2006)

*عيوب الحريم يا وليه ولا الرجاله بس ليهم عيوب *


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (16 يونيو 2006)

ايه يابنى هو انت فى كل حتة ..


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (16 يونيو 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *عيوب الحريم يا وليه ولا الرجاله بس ليهم عيوب *


 
ومين قالك ان احنا حريم اساسا .. دى اوشاعة يابنتى
احنا مش تبعهم


----------



## ><)))))*> (16 يونيو 2006)

*:t9:  انتي الي في كل حتة
شوفي انا عضو رقم كام وانتي كام

:new6: :new6: *


----------



## ميرنا (16 يونيو 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:
			
		

> ومين قالك ان احنا حريم اساسا .. دى اوشاعة يابنتى
> احنا مش تبعهم



*وشاهد شاهد من اهلها البنت اتجننت الله يكون فى عونك*


----------



## ><)))))*> (16 يونيو 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *وشاهد شاهد من اهلها البنت اتجننت الله يكون فى عونك*


*
حلوة يا ميرنا:new6: *


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (16 يونيو 2006)

><)))))*> قال:
			
		

> *:t9: انتي الي في كل حتة*
> *شوفي انا عضو رقم كام وانتي كام*
> 
> *:new6: :new6: *


 

ياربى انا عملت ايه فى حياتى ...
لازم عملت حاجة شنيعة
سبحاااااااااان الله


تعرف انك عامل زى عفريت العلبة  :99:  مع احترامى وتقديرى طبعا


----------



## ><)))))*> (16 يونيو 2006)

*انا الي عملت اية علشان اشفوفك ورايا في كل حتة ههههههه
:gy0000: ازيك يا عفريتة العلبة  طبعا طبعا مع احترامي وتقديري ههههه*


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يونيو 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:
			
		

> ومين قالك ان احنا حريم اساسا .. دى اوشاعة يابنتى
> احنا مش تبعهم



*ظهر الحق وزهق الباطل

ايوه كده يا ناردين الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة leasantr 

:999:  احييكي :999:

الواحد كل ما يشوف الافلام الاجنبية بيتعقد :a82: 

:cry2: ونعيط علي حظنا :cry2:  ​*


----------



## ><)))))*> (16 يونيو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *ظهر الحق وزهق الباطل
> 
> ايوه كده يا ناردين الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة leasantr
> 
> ...



*
:yaka:  معاك حق يا مينا:a82: :a82:*


----------



## †gomana† (16 يونيو 2006)

*ايه يا ميرنا انتى مع مين ؟؟*
*معانا ولا معاهم*

*دماغك ساحت الله الوكيل*


----------



## ميرنا (16 يونيو 2006)

*انا تبع ربنا 

معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم مش ملاحظه انى جوزى فيهم عوزانى مبيتش فى البيت ولا ايه *


----------



## †gomana† (16 يونيو 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*انت اتعقد يا موننا انت وشيرو *
*ياحرام ربنا معاكم فعلا*


----------



## ><)))))*> (16 يونيو 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *انت اتعقد يا موننا انت وشيرو *
> *ياحرام ربنا معاكم فعلا*




:a82: :a82:


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (16 يونيو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *ظهر الحق وزهق الباطل​*
> 
> *ايوه كده يا ناردين الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة leasantr *​
> *:999: احييكي :999:*​
> ...


 

*ايه يا مينا انت ماصدقت ولا ايه ... مكناش سامعين صوتك فجأة كده طلعت ..*

*عموما يابنى ده كله كلام فى الهجايس..... *

*ههههههه احنا بنانيت امامير قوى قوى قوى ...*
*وخلى بالك من امامير دى *


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يونيو 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *انا تبع ربنا
> 
> معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم مش ملاحظه انى جوزى فيهم عوزانى مبيتش فى البيت ولا ايه *


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يونيو 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:
			
		

> *ايه يا مينا انت ماصدقت ولا ايه ... مكناش سامعين صوتك فجأة كده طلعت ..*
> 
> *عموما يابنى ده كله كلام فى الهجايس..... *
> 
> ...




*طبعا اخلي بالي منها واحط تحتها خط

اصلي الغلطات بنحط تحتها خط وجنبها علامة غلط صغيرة ههههههههههههه

قطيعة :a82: 

:a63: :a63: :a63:​*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (16 يونيو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

>


 
يا واد يا حمش


----------



## ميرنا (16 يونيو 2006)

*بت يا ناردين اهمدى متخليناش نسيح بقا *


----------



## †gomana† (16 يونيو 2006)

*اااااااااااااااااه جوزك قولتيلى *

*امممممممممممممممممممممممم*

*طيب*


----------



## †gomana† (16 يونيو 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههه*

*سيحى سيحى يابت يا مرمر*


----------



## ميرنا (16 يونيو 2006)

*اه تهديه نفوس دى ولا ايه يا جيجى المنتدى الوحيد اللى بيحب يهدى*


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يونيو 2006)

*فعلا كله بيهدئ نفوس كله

ولسه الراس الكبيرة دودو لما تيجي كمان تخربها هههههههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (16 يونيو 2006)

*يباشا لوعاوزين نعكنن عليك من غير تهديه نفوس بس علشان هما بيهدو مش هسيح*


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يونيو 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *يباشا لوعاوزين نعكنن عليك من غير تهديه نفوس بس علشان هما بيهدو مش هسيح*



*هههههههههههه

جدعه يا ميرنا :new6: *


----------



## ><)))))*> (16 يونيو 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *يباشا لوعاوزين نعكنن عليك من غير تهديه نفوس بس علشان هما بيهدو مش هسيح*


*
اوباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:new6:*


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يونيو 2006)

><)))))*> قال:
			
		

> *
> اوباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:new6:*



*اه ده نظام بتهدئ النفوس حضرتك يا شيروا مش كده *

:boxing: :bud: :boxing:​


----------



## ميرنا (16 يونيو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *اه ده نظام بتهدئ النفوس حضرتك يا شيروا مش كده *
> 
> :boxing: :bud: :boxing:​



*شوفت يا هوت بيوقعو بينا عاوزينا نخسر بعض*


----------



## †gomana† (16 يونيو 2006)

*عسلللللللللللللللللللللل اوى يا ميرنا انتى وتهدئة النفوس دى *

*ماتخليها تسيح يا موننا عشان الموضوع يسخن ويحلو*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (16 يونيو 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> *عسلللللللللللللللللللللل اوى يا ميرنا انتى وتهدئة النفوس دى *
> 
> *ماتخليها تسيح يا موننا عشان الموضوع يسخن ويحلو*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*




*والله مهتهدو الا لما يطلقنى واتشرد انا اهمدو بقا *


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (16 يونيو 2006)

*انتو هاديين خالص ..هاتهدوا اكتر من كده يعنى ..*
*طب ازاااااااااااااااااااااااى ؟؟*



*شفتى يا ميرنا انا سكت خالص اهو عشان محدش يسيح لحد* ...:t21: :t21: :t21: :t21: :t21:


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يونيو 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> *عسلللللللللللللللللللللل اوى يا ميرنا انتى وتهدئة النفوس دى *
> 
> *ماتخليها تسيح يا موننا عشان الموضوع يسخن ويحلو*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



*:new6: :new6: :new6: 

ياسوسه يا يجيجي

بعينك :smil15: 

مرة نكون علي المسنجر ونخليها تسيح وتتفرجي :99: 

اسكتي بتطلع عيني :t19: *


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (16 يونيو 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *والله مهتهدو الا لما يطلقنى واتشرد انا اهمدو بقا *


 

*ايه ده هى فيها تشريد .... لا يا ميرنا مينا ابن حلال ميعملش كده ابدا*

*ولا ايه يا مينا؟*

*بس هو انت هوت لييييييييييييه ؟ يعنى ليه مش كولد مثلا ؟؟*


----------



## ميرنا (16 يونيو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *:new6: :new6: :new6:
> 
> ياسوسه يا يجيجي
> 
> ...




*بطلع عينك ماشى بردو مش هتكلم ومش هخليهم ينولو اللى هما عاوزينه *


----------



## ميرنا (16 يونيو 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:
			
		

> *ايه ده هى فيها تشريد .... لا يا ميرنا مينا ابن حلال ميعملش كده ابدا*
> 
> *ولا ايه يا مينا؟*
> 
> *بس هو انت هوت لييييييييييييه ؟ يعنى ليه مش كولد مثلا ؟؟*




*نظام طلقها واخلص ماشى يا ناردين اخر حاجه كنت اتوقعها منك اخس بجد *


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يونيو 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:
			
		

> *ايه ده هى فيها تشريد .... لا يا ميرنا مينا ابن حلال ميعملش كده ابدا*
> 
> *ولا ايه يا مينا؟*
> 
> *بس هو انت هوت لييييييييييييه ؟ يعنى ليه مش كولد مثلا ؟؟*



*هنبقي كولد انا وانتي يا ناردين :new6: 

انا بحب خدمات شركة الهوتميل من زمان ومعجب بنظامها فا اول ايميل عملته من 6 سنين كان اسمه مينا هوت ومن وقتها باخد كلمة هوت تيمنا بشركة الهوتميل وناجحها 

وكفاية تهدئة نفوس يابشر

اصيلة يا ميرنا :36_22_25: 

خدي دي علشانك :36_3_11: *

:16_14_37: :Roses: :16_14_37: :Roses: :16_14_37: :Roses:​


----------



## ميرنا (16 يونيو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *هنبقي كولد انا وانتي يا ناردين :new6:
> 
> انا بحب خدمات شركة الهوتميل من زمان ومعجب بنظامها فا اول ايميل عملته من 6 سنين كان اسمه مينا هوت ومن وقتها باخد كلمة هوت تيمنا بشركة الهوتميل وناجحها
> 
> ...




*ميرسى يا هوت جدا 

وبلاش تهدو النفوس معانه *


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (16 يونيو 2006)

*ايه ده ورد يا جدعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*

*كده عينى عينك *


----------



## ميرنا (16 يونيو 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:
			
		

> *ايه ده ورد يا جدعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*
> 
> *كده عينى عينك *



*ايه هوا عيب ولا عيب  واحد جايب لمراته ورد متحوليش اصلى مش احنا اللى نشمت الناس فينا*


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يونيو 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:
			
		

> *ايه ده ورد يا جدعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*
> 
> *كده عينى عينك *



*:new6: :new6: 

ناوي ازرعلها جنينة في المنتدي







اي خدمة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (16 يونيو 2006)

*اطلع منها يا عينى ....... يلا بالذوق*


*وقال على رأى المثل: ياداخل بين البصلة وقشرتها  .....*


----------



## †gomana† (17 يونيو 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*عسل اوى يا ناردو*


----------



## ميرنا (17 يونيو 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:
			
		

> *اطلع منها يا عينى ....... يلا بالذوق*
> 
> 
> *وقال على رأى المثل: ياداخل بين البصلة وقشرتها  .....*



*ايوا يعنى اتقى شر اللى يدخل بين هوت وميرنا :nunu0000: هيدمر :gun: *


----------



## ><)))))*> (17 يونيو 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *ايوا يعنى اتقى شر اللى يدخل بين هوت وميرنا :nunu0000: هيدمر :gun: *



*
بلاش ادخل بينكم ،، ممكن اكون واقف جنبكم ههههههه:new6: :new6:*


----------



## Coptic Man (17 يونيو 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:
			
		

> *اطلع منها يا عينى ....... يلا بالذوق*
> 
> 
> *وقال على رأى المثل: ياداخل بين البصلة وقشرتها  .....*



*ياي بصلة دي حتي رحتها مش حلوة :t17: 

قولي تفاحه مانجيه :new6: *


----------

